# dual monitors with 8600 GT????



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

hello i came to this forum to answer a question that i cannot get answered anywhere else. I got an nvidia geforce 8600 GT for a video card, it has one DVI-I port, which my one monitor is plugged into, and an HDMI port, along with an S-video port. can i use either port for a second monitor?? and can they do 2 different things? i dont want to buy 2 monitors to see the same thing twice. i was thinking about buying an HDMI to DVI plug adaptor to plug a monitor into, would that work? or do any monitors use HDMI plugs?
before anyone asks i do not card what size monitor, notihng ridiculously small though, i have one 19 inch widescreen now, but anything will go i just want to know if i can do dual monitors. please assist!!!!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello, welcome to TSF. Plugging another monitor through the HDMI should work fine with the correct settings in the NVIDIA Control Panel of your drivers. An HDMI to DVI adaptor will work, while HDMI is rare for computer screens but common for modern TV displays. I'm quite doubtful of the S-Video port, but most computer monitors don't have those ports anyway.


----------



## sata250 (Aug 12, 2008)

HDMI monitors are expensive but if u can afford it its ok. HDMI monitor give better quality output i think. Only time i saw one was a really big TV set. Best thing to do is to get the HDMI to DVI adapter and plug in another monitor with DVI.. then on the nvidia control panel choose to extend the desktop on the 2nd monitor rather than cloning the 1st monitors output.. that should do it.. the S video port can be used for a 2nd display but its not recommended because of the lower quality output due to being analogue signal when compared to DVI and HDMI which outputs digital signal..


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

ok thanks a lot guys and if i plug in my standard definition TV into my S-video port is it good enough quality to like surf the web? or will it be that bad?


----------



## sata250 (Aug 12, 2008)

hammer326 said:


> ok thanks a lot guys and if i plug in my standard definition TV into my S-video port is it good enough quality to like surf the web? or will it be that bad?


well i had tried this before, using the s-video port connected to my tv set(a 29" or so) to use my pc because my monitor died.. i got a lower quality image, a bit blurred but i had to abide by it until i get a new monitor. that strained my eyes when surfing the net and trying to read things on the net.. but it also depends on your tv set.. mine is about 10 years old i think, so i was not expecting great quality images..just try it on your tv and see if it is good enough for you.


----------

